# Sick Fish?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Alright, so on one of my labs the stomach is a bit big. Meaning that length wise it doesn't look like the others, it's not so much bulging as the sides aren't protruding, just length wise. Maybe he's fine and I'm over cautious but I'd rather have that then something else.

Here are some pics as you can see what I mean. Maybe this is just normal? I apologize for my images, not the clearest, but my camera is old and crappy and the battery drains after like 3 pictures are taken.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I just wanted to add that this fish is still eating, not spitting out any food and isn't hiding in corners, caves, behind filters/heaters etc.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

try feeding it less. overfeeding can lead to all kind of illness. your lucky it isnt bloat. could be something is blocking its intestines


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It just looks overfed to me.

How often are you feeding? How long does it take them to consume the food?

Kim


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks guys...first tank so I'm maybe a bit too cautious eh?

I'm feeding...2-3 times a day 

I know I know once a day! But every time I walk by the tank they all come to the top...it's hard to say no to the little buggers!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Cover your eyes when you walk by... :wink:

Or better yet, get some blinders!

Kim


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I feed 3 times a day. They only get one big feeding though where I feed for several minutes putting a small pinch in at a time, trying to make sure there isn't much sinking to the bottom and that they all get some. It really takes a while to do lol. The other 2 times they just get a small sprinkling. It keeps them and me happy :wink:
They don't aways want their "big" feeding at the same time every day though. Sometimes they are starvin like Marvin first thing in the morning so they get it then. Other times they don't seem so hungry in the morning so they get a sprinkling and get their "big" feed if they want it around 3pm or if they still don't seem real hungry another little sprinkle. Then around 7-9pm they are really ready for the "big" one lol.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

3 times a day is too much, Dewdrop. That fish in your avatar is a bit overweight! :lol:

Kim


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

....3 times a day. lol...that is a lot. try doing it twice a day. or even once a day. fish can survive without food for a couple of days. feeding them too much is just harming their body. :fish:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

All my fish are chubby lol. I was advised to do it 3 times a day to keep the aggression down and it has seemed to help. Like I said they only get one good feeding a day though. The other 2 times is very minimal and there are days that I'm not at home to do it 3 times lol. I just don't want them to fight because they think there's a shortage of food. They're already over stocked in the 55g. so they could think that :idea: and it is HARD not to look at them lol that's what they're for :lol: . I would certainly cut down if I thought they were to fat and it was harming them. If I can get my camera back from my daughter that borrowed it maybe I could get some pics of the others put up. You have to realize the camera adds 10lbs though :wink: . I'm sure it was just the angle that pic of the maingano was taken and it was probably her time of the month :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Dewdrop said:


> You have to realize the camera adds 10lbs though :wink: . I'm sure it was just the angle that pic of the maingano was taken and it was probably her time of the month :thumb:


 :lol:

Dewdrop, I hear what you're saying! They can be beggars...But I'm also willing to bet that your stock list is the root of your aggression for now, not lack of food!

You just want to be careful! Stress + overfeeding can turn into bloat really quick! :thumb:

Kim


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I really was taking you seriously, Kim even though I had to joke around a little too :wink: . I know you know what you're talking about. I'm positive my stocklist is the reason for aggression right now. Stress is enough of a reason for bloat without overfeeding on top of it. Got ya :thumb:


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's my thoughts after some reading on how to help curve aggression, I'm sure Kim can chime in on this too 

1. Tank Stock- Doesn't matter if you follow the below if you have a horrible stock list nothing is going to keep out the aggression.

2. Lower Temps

3. Slightly overstocked tank- Must have above average filtration if you go this route.

4. Introduce your most aggressive fish last


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Dewdrop, I wasn't being critical! I just noticed you had removed your stock list from your signature, and thought maybe you were in the process of making the changes...It's far too easy to overlook the role that stressors can play in a tank. I know, because I've done it myself before...It's easy to think "Well, if I keep the water perfect and feed this food, all will be well". But as fish mature, the "rules" of the tank change every day on us, and sometimes it's a simple as removing one fish or adding another to alleviate aggression. When you have multiple stocking problems, it's hard to know where to start...

You're really getting into this, and I just don't want it to blow up on you! :thumb:

All this after I just spent a half hour explaining to my husband why it's "okay" to feed my tiny week old Bolivian rams every 3 hours but not "okay" to feed my mbuna an extra treat now and then! :lol:

Kim


----------

